# First Shoot w/ a great model



## TCimages (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok, this isn't my usual insect and wildlife images.   

I finally had an opportunity to work with a model (my neighbor) and try my hand at this.  The model was such a pleasure to work with and was very comfortable behind the camera.   

 I worked on my deck with a water hose and two wireless flash heads.  

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9





10




11




12




13


----------



## toots23 (Jun 30, 2008)

I like number 9 the best , you dont see that around much , you did an awsome job on all of them .


----------



## TCimages (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks for commenting


----------



## Elli (Jun 30, 2008)

Great job!  Did you have a background?


----------



## TCimages (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you.  I just used a black sheet hanging from Gazebo.


----------



## LynziMarie (Jul 1, 2008)

wow!!!!
those are great!
it's always nice to have a good model, she's gorgeous!

good work!


----------



## lockwood81 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice series.  No 4 stands out for me.


----------



## ericmo (Jul 1, 2008)

4 and 7 are the best imho ! great series!!


----------



## anthwinter (Jul 1, 2008)

wow!! these are great! number 7 is my fav. gorgeous model


----------



## PuppY_K1ck3R (Jul 1, 2008)

5-8-9-11 are awesome. Great job.


----------



## cjkriebel (Jul 1, 2008)

I think that they are all awesome.  i want to take some photos like this but just don't have the model for it.  you need someone comfortable in  front of the camera.


----------



## ricitius (Jul 1, 2008)

number 11 is great. I really love depth of field. i'm a suck for that. her face is so sharp so i dig 

great job, keep it up.


----------



## TCimages (Jul 2, 2008)

I appreciate all the comments.  I know I still have some work to do.   

as mentioned, It does make a difference to have a beautiful model that's comfortable .


----------



## DragonHeart (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome pics... love 'em all!


----------



## TCimages (Jul 3, 2008)

thank you


----------



## happee (Jul 3, 2008)

4, 5, 9 & 13 are the winners here for sure! You did a good job with this model. She seems totally comfortable with you which is a task in itself. Pat yourself on the back for these!


----------



## ernie (Jul 4, 2008)

very pretty girl. number 9 is a winner.


----------



## jteknet (Jul 4, 2008)

This is amazing work.
I'm working on getting to this level.


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree. #9 is my fav





toots23 said:


> I like number 9 the best , you dont see that around much , you did an awsome job on all of them .


----------



## TCimages (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks again for all the nice comments


----------



## heather2046 (Jul 10, 2008)

wow!!!!!!Nice series.


----------



## NIVLEKphotography (Jul 10, 2008)

very nice. I like # 7 a lot.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 10, 2008)

I know this is a resurrected thread but these are new to me. WOW. Good work. Great toning... and aren't you a lucky neighbor...

the simple genuineness of 2 and especially 3 make them my favorite. That is a person who you could know... in fact after a few seconds looking at 3 you may think you DO know her. That's fantastic in my humble opinion.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 10, 2008)

Great series, you will have to shoot with her whenever you can.

The first looks like it has a bit too much smoothing done on her face but that's always a personal taste type of thing.

There seems to be a few issues with color temp.  Just looking at the first 4, they are all different.  Was that on purpose or not?  In some of the others (5 & 6), the light on our left (her right) is cooler than the light from the other side.  It's not necessarily a flaw but it may be something to be concerned about if you were not doing that on purpose.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## TCimages (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks again for all the comments.  

Great feedback Mike.  I used a reflector in a few of those which affected the white balance, but I shoot all RAW and basically do it to my preference.  

I agree I could have been more careful with the skin smoothing as well.  

We'll be doing another shoot soon.


----------



## IllegalDamage (Jul 11, 2008)

I love the Angelina Jolie lips... oh yea... and the pics are good to


----------



## JenR (Jul 11, 2008)

The harsh, uneven light in #8 kills it for me, but the others are nice.  Gorgeous model, too.


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 14, 2008)

Your lighting in all but #8 is really nice, good warm glow, however; there is a bit too much glint in # 4, 5 and 6. They are good shots with a good model


----------



## TCimages (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks for the comments


----------



## Renair (Jul 15, 2008)

#3 is the best for me, then 7,9,12  Great set, eh, photos I mean!!!!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 15, 2008)

Number 7 was my favourite. i cant say im a fan of the side lighting in the first three though.. the two different colour temperature clash on either side of her face. unless you were going for this?


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 15, 2008)

and shes a babe


----------



## matic08 (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice, I really like 12


----------

